# •	نبذة تاريخية عن مراحل تطور تكنولوجيا توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الشمس



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

استفاد الإنسان منذ القدم من طاقة الإشعاع الشمسي مباشرة في تطبيقات عديدة كتجفيف المحاصيل الزراعية وتدفئة المنازل كما استخدمها في مجالات أخرى وردت في كتب العلوم التاريخية فقد أحرق أرخميدس الأسطول الحربي الروماني في حرب عام 212 ق.م عن طريق تركيز الإشعاع الشمسي على سفن الأعداء بواسطة المئات من الدروع المعدنية . وفي العصر البابلي كانت نساء الكهنة يستعملن آنية ذهبية مصقولة كالمرايا لتركيز الإشعاع الشمسي للحصول على النار . كما قام علماء أمثال تشرنهوس وسويز ولافوازييه وموتشوت وأريكسون وهاردنج وغيرهم باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في صهر المواد وطهي الطعام وتوليد بخار الماء وتقطير الماء وتسخين الهواء . كما أنشئت في مطلع القرن الميلادي الحالي أول محطة عالمية للري بوساطة الطاقة الشمسية كانت تعمل لمدة خمس ساعات في اليوم وذلك في المعادي قرب القاهرة . لقد حاول الإنسان منذ فترة بعيدة الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية واستغلالها ولكن بقدر قليل ومحدود ومع التطور الكبير في التقنية والتقدم العلمي الذي وصل إليه الإنسان فتحت آفاقا علمية جديدة في ميدان استغلال الطاقة الشمسية .
بالإضافة لما ذكر تمتاز الطاقة الشمسية بالمقارنة مع مصادر الطاقة الأخرى بما يلي:
- إن التقنية المستعملة فيها تبقى بسيطة نسبياً وغير معقدة بالمقارنة مع التقنية المستخدمة في مصادر الطاقة الأخرى. 
- توفير عامل الأمان البيئي حيث أن الطاقة الشمسية هي طاقة نظيفة لا تلوث الجو وتترك فضلات مما يكسبها وضعاً خاصا في هذا المجال وخاصة في القرن القادم. 
تحويل الطاقة الشمسية عبر التاريخ:

يمكن تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية وطاقة حرارية من خلال آليتي التحويل الكهروضوئية والتحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية ويقصد بالتحويل الكهروضوئية تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي أو الضوئي مباشرة إلى طاقة كهربائية بوساطة الخلايا الشمسية ( الكهروضوئية ) ، وكما هو معلوم هناك بعض المواد التي تقوم بعملية التحويل الكهروضوئية تدعى اشتباه الموصلات كالسيليسيون والجرمانيوم وغيرها . وقد تم اكتشاف هذه الظاهرة من قبل بعض علماء الفيزياء في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي حيث وجدوا أن الضوء يستطيع تحرير الإلكترونات من بعض المعادن كما عرفوا أن الضوء الأزرق له قدرة أكبر من الضوء الأصفر على تحرير الإلكترونات وهكذا . وقد نال العالم اينشتاين جائزة نوبل في عام 1921م لاستطاعته تفسير هذه الظاهرة . 

وقد تم تصنيع نماذج كثيرة من الخلايا الشمسية تستطيع إنتاج الكهرباء بصورة علمية وتتميز الخلايا الشمسية بأنها لا تشمل أجزاء أو قطع متحركة، وهي لا تستهلك وقوداً ولا تلوث الجو وحياتها طويلة ولا تتطلب إلا القليل من الصيانة. ويتحقق أفضل استخدام لهذه التقنية تحت تطبيقات وحدة الإشعاع الشمسي ( وحدة شمسية ) أي بدون مركزات أو عدسات ضوئية ولذا يمكن تثبيتها على أسطح المباني ليستفاد منه في إنتاج الكهرباء وتقدر عادة كفاءتها بحوالي 20% أما الباقي فيمكن الاستفادة منه في توفير الحرارة للتدفئة وتسخين المياه . كما تستخدم الخلايا الشمسية في تشغيل نظام الاتصالات المختلفة وفي إنارة الطرق والمنشآت وفي ضخ المياه وغيرها . 

أما التحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية فيعتمد على تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي إلى طاقة حرارية عن طريق المجمعات ( الأطباق ) الشمسية والمواد الحرارية.فإذا تعرض جسم داكن اللون ومعزول إلى الإشعاع الشمسي فإنه يمتص الإشعاع وترتفع درجة حرارته. يستفاد من هذه الحرارة في التدفئة والتبريد وتسخين المياه وتوليد الكهرباء وغيرها . وتعد تطبيقات السخانات الشمسية هي الأكثر انتشاراً في مجال التحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية . يلي ذلك من حيث الأهمية المجففات الشمسية التي يكثر استخدامها في تجفيف بعض المحاصيل الزراعية مثل التمور وغيرها كذلك يمكن الاستفادة من الطاقة الحرارية في طبخ الطعام ، حيث أن هناك أبحاث تجري في هذا المجال لإنتاج معدات للطهي تعمل داخل المنزل بدلا من تكبد مشقة الجلوس تحت أشعة الشمس أثناء الطهي .

ورغم أن الطاقة الشمسية قد أخذت تتبوأ مكانة هامة ضمن البدائل المتعلقة بالطاقة المتجددة إلا أن مدى الاستفادة منها يرتبط بوجود أشعة الشمس طيلة وقت الاستخدام أسوة بالطاقة التقليدية. وعليه يبدو أن المطلوب من تقنيات بعد تقنية وتطوير التحويل الكهربائي والحراري للطاقة الشمسية هو تقنية تخزين تلك الطاقة للاستفادة منها أثناء فترة احتجاب الإشعاع الشمسي. وهناك عدة طرق تقنية لتخزين الطاقة الشمسية تشمل التخزين الحراري الكهربائي والميكانيكي والكيميائي والمغناطيسي. وتعد بحوث تخزين الطاقة الشمسية من أهم مجالات التطوير اللازمة في تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية وانتشارها على مدى واسع، حيث أن الطاقة الشمسية رغم أنها متوفرة إلا أنها ليست في متناول اليد وليست مجانية بالمعني المفهوم. فسعرها الحقيقي عبارة عن المعدات المستخدمة لتحويلها من طاقة كهرومغناطيسية إلى طاقة كهربائية أو حرارية . وكذلك تخزينها إذا دعت الضرورة . ورغم أن هذه التكاليف حالياً تفوق تكلفة إنتاج الطاقة التقليدية إلا أنها لا تعطي صورة كافية عن مستقبلها بسبب أنها أخذة في الانخفاض المتواصل بفضل البحوث الجارية والمستقبلية . 
بما أن الطاقة الشمسية تعتبر من المجالات والتخصصات العلمية الحديثة حيث يعود تاريخ الاهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية كمصدر للطاقة في بداية الثلاثينات حيث تركز التفكير حين ذاك علي إيجاد مواد وأجهزة قادرة على تحويل طاقة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية وقد تم اكتشاف مادة تسمى السيليسيوم التي تتأثر مقاومتها الكهربائية بمجرد تعرضها للضوء وقد كان هذا الاكتشاف بمحض الصدفة حيث أن أساس البحث كان لإيجاد مادة مقاومتها الكهربائية عالية لغرض تمديد كابلات للاتصالات في قاع المحيط الأطلسي. 
واخذ الاهتمام بهذه الظاهرة يتطور حتى بداية الخمسينات حين تم تطوير شرائح عالية القوة عن مادة السليكون تم وضعها بأشكال وأبعاد هندسية معينة وقادرة على تحويل أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية بكفاءة تحويل (6?) ولكن كانت التكلفة عالية جداً ، هذا وقد كان أول استخدام للألواح الشمسية المصنعة من مادة السليكون في مجال الاتصالات في المناطق النائية ثم استخدامها لتزويد الأقمار الصناعية بالطاقة الكهربائية حيث تقوم الشمس بتزويد الأقمار الصناعية بالطاقة الكهربائية حيث تكون الشمس ساطعة لمدة (24) ساعة في اليوم ولازالت تستخدم حتى يومنا هذا ولكن بكفاءة تحويل تصل إلى ( 16?) وعمر افتراضي يتجاوز العشرين عاماً. 
ثم تلت فترة الخمسينات والستينات فترة مهمة أخرى في مجال الاهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية كمصدر بديل للطاقة وفي النصف الثاني للسبعينات حينما أعلن العرب حظر تصدير النفط إلى الغرب بدأت دول عديدة تعطي اهتمام بالغ بالطاقة الشمسية واستخدامها وقد أثمرت هذه الفترة في نشر وتطور تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية حيث انتشر استخدامها في مجالات عديدة مثل: الاتصالات - والنقل - والإنارة ... وغيرها ، وقد أصبحت الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من الشمس في المناطق التي تكون فيها الطاقة الشمسية عالية مثل اليمن تنافس المصادر التقليدية للطاقة من ناحية التكلفة الاقتصادية ويتطلب ذلك تصميم أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية المتكاملة لتوليد وخزن الكهرباء ومن ثم تحويلها من تيار مستمر إلى تيار متردد مثل الكهرباء التي نستخدمها في منازلنا جميعاً ، ويبقى الدور المهم في كيفية نشر المعارف العلمية والتطبيقية بأهمية الطاقة الشمسية بين أوساط الطلاب في المرحلة الجامعية فما فوق وكيفية تطوير ونقل التكنولوجيا بأساليب سهلة وتكلفة اقتصادية ممكنة بحيث تساهم في حل بعض المشكلات الناجمة عن نقص الطاقة. 
هدر الطاقة : 
يسرب أكثر من نصف الطاقة المستخدمة في المنازل عبر البلاد من النوافذ والأبواب والعليات والفجوات وثغرات أخرى.
تتسرب التدفئة والتبريد على طريقتها من المنازل كل يوم.
هذا الهدر اليومي للطاقة يكلف بيئتنا الكثير، لأنه يستهلك الثروات ويبعث الغازات الخطيرة والسامة.
هناك العديد من المؤسسات الحكومية التي تعتبر البيئة من أهم أولوياتها، وتقدم حسومات خاصة على تحسين الفعالية القصوى للطاقة في البيوت.
وهناك تحسن طرأ على تكنولوجيا الأبواب والنوافذ أيضا، بما يساعد على تقليص استخدام الطاقة، بما يبقي الحرارة في منازلنا مريحة في أي مناخ.
عمل الباحثون على دراسة أعمق لتصاميم النوافذ والأبواب، وقرروا تعديلها كي تعزل بشكل أفضل وقد سميت بنافذة بريستول نسبة إلى مخترعها .
تتمتع نافذة البريستول هذه، بمزاياها الفريدة وزجاجها العازل بقدرة أكبر على حماية الطاقة وتوفيرها بشكل أفضل.
يمكن للسخونة أن تتبدل عبر النافذة بثلاث طرق، عبور الطاقة الضوئية من الزجاج في الاتجاهين، عبور الحرارة أو البرودة نتيجة تحرك الهواء واحتكاكه بالزجاج، إلى جانب الحرارة التي تتسرب عبر إطار الزجاج.
النوافذ التقليدية المصنوعة من الألمنيوم أو الفينيل وطبقة زجاج واحدة أو اثنتين، تمرر السخونة والبرودة بحرية بين داخل وخارج الغرفة.
يلغي استخدام ثلاثة ألواح زجاجية الاتصال بين البيئتين وبالتالي يحد من التوصيل بينهما.
يمكن خفض فقدان الحرارة والسخونة عبر الأشعة جديا، بإضافة غشاء غير مرئي ولكنه فعال جدا مما يعرف بمادة الو إي على لوحي الزجاج الخارجيين.
يؤدي هذا الغشاء دور المرآة الحرارية التي تعكس الموجات القصيرة القادمة من الخارج، وتفعل ذلك أيضا بالحرارة في منزلك.
يمكن للتبادل الجاري في الهواء بين ألواح الزجاج لتبديل الحرارة أن ينخفض بتعبئة ذلك الفراغ بغاز أرغون الشفاف.
يعتبر هذا الغاز أثقل وزنا وموصل أقل من الهواء ما يؤدي إلى خفض تبادل الهواء بين البيئتين.
يضيف الإقفال المحكم جدا والغير معدني عنصرا آخر للحول دون تبادل الهواء وتسربه.
يطوي هذا البلاستيك المقوى الزجاج بشكل دائم، ومزاياه الحرارية معا، فتنجم عنه طبقة دافئة تغطي سطحي هذه النوافذ العازلة الفعالة.
يعتمد مبدأ حماية الطاقة في المستقبل على حل مشكلة الفتح والإقفال، لهذا فإن أبواب بريستول كفيلة بالحفاظ على الحرارة في فصلا الشتاء، وإبعادها في الصيف.
أعمال الإقفال المحكم المضاد للماء حول جميع الأبواب والنوافذ يمنع تسرب الهواء من الداخل إلى الخارج وبالعكس.
تمنحنا الأبواب والنوافذ القدرة على الرؤية والمعابر الفعلية إلى العالم الخارجي.
أما الآن فمن المحتمل جدا ألا نستمر في تبديد وخسارة ثروات الطاقة في الفضاء بعد أن جرى التوصل إلى هذه التصاميم الحديثة الفعالة.


----------

